# Graham Patch of Antral Perforation with Falciform Ligament



## jillmtom (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone point us in the right direction as to the CPT codes for this procedure?

Exploratory laparotomy with drainage of abscess x3 and a Grahm patch of antral perforation with falciform ligament.

Post Op Dx:
1. Chronic perforated gastric stress ulcer, perforation was posterior superior aspect of the antrum.
2. Left subphrenic abscess.
3. Less sac abscess.
4. Left suprahepatic abcess communication with the lesser sac abscess.

Thanks for your help!

Jill Tom, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I, PCS
East Valley Kachina Coders
East Valley Mesa, AZ AAPC Local Chapter
Past President 2011
President-Elect 2010
New Member Development Officer 2009
jillmtom@yahoo.com


----------



## ddavis (Apr 26, 2012)

please cross check 43840 with your op note.  
Dana


----------



## lindacoder (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree


----------



## jillmtom (Apr 28, 2012)

What about the abscess codes?


----------

